# Lowrance Elite 7x in Ice Kit bag



## Scot (Apr 18, 2006)

Has anybody used the Elite 7x in ice configuration?

Lowrance 000-12539-001 is the part number of the kit that I find on Amazon. It looks to include the battery and ice ducer. I just want to know if the mounting bracket that is included with the base unit mounts directly to the platform inside of the kit.

Scot


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Doesn't have the gps which sucks mine has both though and absolute love it


----------



## Scot (Apr 18, 2006)

Buckeyeguyty93 said:


> Doesn't have the gps which sucks mine has both though and absolute love it


Do you have it in that ice kit bag with the battery? Is it on the mount that it comes with or did you have to whack something up to make it work?


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Scot said:


> Do you have it in that ice kit bag with the battery? Is it on the mount that it comes with or did you have to whack something up to make it work?


All with what it came with, have never had an issue... absolutely love it


----------

